

Behold The Leaked TouchPad--HP's Response To The iPad  - mikecane
http://www.fastcompany.com/1756751/behold-the-leaked-touchpad-hps-response-to-the-ipad

======
jinushaun
People are all over the Tweetie iPad interface. (Sliding stacked split views)
The TouchPad email app isn't the only tablet app I've seen that uses that
design. Along with pull to refresh, fast scrolling, flick for menu, and many
other UX gems, the developer of Tweetie is a genius.

~~~
achompas
The three-column view dates back to NeXT, if I recall correctly. It's a great
implementation of the three-column view on touch-based devices, but this is no
different...

whoa, wait, the columns SLIDE OVER?! Wow...brilliant.

~~~
tvon
> _whoa, wait, the columns SLIDE OVER?! Wow...brilliant._

FWIW, that's how Reeder works on OSX (though Reeder is relatively new).

~~~
achompas
Only on iPad though, right? I have the iPhone version.

~~~
tvon
I'm referring to the desktop client which came a few months after the iOS
version, I haven't used the iPad one myself.

------
tgraydar
There is tons of smacktalk coming from HP on this. Is the confidence
justified? WebOS has plenty of lovers, but iPad's a market share monster.
Competition, still, is healthy.

~~~
thesheenamedina
I agree. Competition is healthy but I'm sick of companies trying to jump on a
bandwagon just to scrape whatever profit they can. It's so uninspired. It does
nothing but clutter the market with things we really don't need. Now, if HP
were truly doing something new and innovative, that would be different. But
all they're doing here is leaching and creating more trash for landfills.

~~~
mikelbring
Have you seen WebOS? I find it rather interesting and thinks its better for a
tablet than iOS is.

~~~
CamperBob
Mostly what I'm seeing (watching the video) are what look like garbage-
collection hitches, and instances where the demonstrator has to repeatedly hit
the same spot on the screen to make something happen. It doesn't look anywhere
near as smooth as a first-gen iPad. This stuff matters, as it turns out.

As for the rest of the demo, well -- shrug -- it looks like iOS. I tend to
agree with the downvoted grandparent: bring something new to the table, or
don't waste my time. My guess is that few people other than patent attorneys
will end up making any money from this product.

~~~
smackfu
The task switching is nothing like and far better than iOS. Unless you like
that hacky double-tap home thing.

~~~
CamperBob
Well, no, the task-switching _UI_ is better than iOS, I do agree with that.
It's perplexing that someone at Apple of all places thought the double-tap
home thing was a good idea.

In any case, if someone at Apple were to load up on Red Bull and pizza and
camp out in their office for a weekend, iOS's task-switcher could look and
work exactly the same. They apparently believe they're doing it the right way
now, though, for whatever reason.

------
Apocryphon
Forget beating the iPad, let's start with the basics- does it beat the
Playbook? Can it challenge the Galaxy Tab or other Android tablets?

------
darrenkopp
I was one of the people who waited in line for the Palm Pre on launch day, but
I left for android after about a year because of the limited app selection.
I've been extremely happy with android, but have always missed how WebOS does
multitasking. I'm genuinely excited by the Touchpad and I hope that HP doesn't
screw it up.

------
paulnelligan
Using your own platform with 2 Giants already out in the market is ballsy to
say the least. Another way of putting it would be "not very clever". I'm going
with the latter here. Unless WebOS is extremely innovative and porting an app
from another platform to this is ridiculously simple, it's surely going to
fail.

~~~
DougBTX
Two giants? I'm not sure which you mean. iOS, sure. Microsoft has been in
tablets for years, and HP has shrugged them off, rightly as far as Windows
goes. It will be interesting once they make a tablet size version of the Metro
UI. RIM's PlayBook is just getting started, still waiting for an email client.
Android is out, but it doesn't seem to be making much impact. Perhaps once it
is good enough for Google to release the source for a wider range of hardware
something interesting will come out.

So, the second place looks like it Is still up for grabs.

~~~
paulnelligan
I was referring to Android

------
adolph
In the email app demo, the controls at the bottom to hide/reveal the accounts
and message lists are pretty nice.

------
bitwize
Keep chasin them taillights, everyone-else-but-Apple.

